# what is this algae on my driftwood?



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

Totally normal, Amano n Otos will eat it, it happens to all the new wood I place in my tanks.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I usually goes away on its own after a month or so.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Its actually a fungus. When the DW hots water the spores open up causing what you are experiencing. You can remove it manually but other then that it will just take some time.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Shrimp and snail treats.


----------



## rocketdude1234 (Apr 8, 2010)

It is a fungus. It should go away with a little time.


----------



## ShadowBeast (Jul 27, 2011)

bsmith said:


> Its actually a fungus. When the DW hots water the spores open up causing what you are experiencing. You can remove it manually but other then that it will just take some time.


 I'll try removing it manually and see if alot of it goes away.


----------



## ShadowBeast (Jul 27, 2011)

freph said:


> Shrimp and snail treats.


 It's a shame I only have a couple of trumpet snails in there.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Shrimp and snails really don't eat this type of algae. Only, maybe possobly if it's dead maybe...


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

I had this on driftwood sitting in a unused 20long and it grew long and waving in the current for about 2 months. When I put it in the permanent tank after cleaning it off, it still grew. but not as badly. Cleaned it again with a stiff wire brush, and then it finally stopped. Brush was the type you would use for stripping finish off furniture. Watch your knuckles! :frown: 
Hadn't seen ramshorn snails or trumpet snails do much of anything to it when it was in the 20 long waiting to re-homed....


----------

